# Another kak day in the 'office'



## thekeeperza (29/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

Great view from you office window if that is any consolation.


----------



## thekeeperza (29/10/14)

Awesome view for sure... Didnt get pics of the warthog kudu and impala


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Awesome view for sure... Didnt get pics of the warthog kudu and impala


So what are you doing in such awesome places, if one might ask?


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

thekeeperza said:


>



Be thankful!  you could've been sitting in a polluted JHB office! Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> So what are you doing in such awesome places, if one might ask?


Building an open cast coal mine unfortunately.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (29/10/14)

johan said:


> Be thankful!  you could've been sitting in a polluted JHB office! Enjoy


Will take this anyday

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

wow thats quite the view. its kicks ass over the view of the n1 and electricity headquarters building any day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (29/10/14)

It's a jungle out there man!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

Can't help myself after seeing the awesome pic from @thekeeperza. Here's some interesting facts about giraffes:


The giraffe is the largest ruminant, and the tallest terrestrial animal: An average male giraffe's height is 5.3m, an average female's, 4.3m.
A giraffe's neck weighs about 270kg and is about 1.8m long, and its legs are as long as its neck.
Both giraffe and human has 7 bones in their neck, the only difference is giraffe's bones are much longer.
A giraffe's heart is huge; it's 0.6m long and weighs about 11kg. The great height of a giraffe still makes it hard for the heart to pump blood to the brain. This problem is overcome by a series of one-way valves that force blood toward the head. Giraffes are also able to put plenty of oxygen into their blood because they have tremendous lungs; they can hold 55l of air.
One of the most surprising giraffe facts is that they sleep far less than most other mammals, typically less then two hours a day.
In research it is found that they do have vocal chords but can't make any sound. It communicates by waving it's tail.
A lion won't dare to start a fight against a giraffe alone. A giraffe can crush a lion by it's long legs. Lion and giraffe has a very bad relation and both of them stay clear from another.
Giraffe walks differently than most other animals. It walks by stepping forward both right leg and both left leg instead of alternating them, only changing when going over to a gallop.
A giraffe can run faster than a horse.

The average life span of giraffe is between 25 to 30 years

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

We were amazed at the height of the ones in the Kgalagadi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

Oh! I forgot another interesting one: 

Their thickened papillae tongue, to protect against thorns, are black and blue to protect against sunburn from UV rays.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/10/14)

They are amazing aminals. The first time I was told they don't make any sound at all I didn't believe it but ja they don't. Its also amazing to watch them eat you can see the little cud balls travelling up and down their necks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)

Thats My Office

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

Rudi said:


> View attachment 14656
> Thats My Office


And I presume your office is vape friendly?


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)

Andre said:


> And I presume your office is vape friendly?


oh yes it is  only problem is that its also stinky friendly too.. but imagine this... vape clouds vs smoke in that cab... i always win

Reactions: Like 1


----------

